
Morphos 3.11 run on Qemu 3.0 host threadripper 1950x - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZJ42NPG8Qo
======
andreiw
Dumb question, but how would it fare on a ppc64le box like the (OpenPower)
Power9 Talos II?
[https://www.raptorcs.com/TALOSII/prerelease.php](https://www.raptorcs.com/TALOSII/prerelease.php)

